# Rainy wkend ahead / need sub hookup advice



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

Since this weekend looks like a wash out I want to experiment with my SVS sub. I only have it hooked up doing HT duty. I want to try it in 2 channel mode. How do I hook it up? My receiver is a NAD T773 using sub-out. My 2 channel system is a CJ tube preamp, AVA amp, Consonance CD120 player, & AAD 2001 monitors. Can I do both together or do I need to keep the hookups separate? I never considered the sub for 2 channel but this is a perfect weekend to see if I like it. Thanks


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

You shouldn't have to change a thing, in two channel mode the receiver should still direct any frequencies below your mains crossover point to the sub. Just be sure your mains are set to small and subwoofer is set to YES or ON.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

For strictly two channel you can try a couple of things.

1.Use a Y adaptor and connect a second set of RCA cables to the output of your CJ (unless it has two main outs) and run them to the sub.With this hook up the mains will be running full range and the sub will fill in the very bottom end.A low crossover point on the sub would work best but expriment with it and the phase and level controls until you get a good blend between the two.

2.Hook the output of your CJ to the input on the sub instead of the AVA.Then connect an RCA from the sub's HI PASS output to your Amp.This will remove the bass from your mains.Again experiment with the sub's level, phase and crossover controls.


----------

